# short time education



## Sodrawi (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, my wife is going to do here postdoc in Melbourne. We are planning to go there the whole family and wonder if anyone knows if there is a possibility to join school. Our kids (6,12,14) for just January to end of April (tree months?). Private ore public school?


----------



## Katerina22 (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe private school would be better.


----------

